# Owl curry and other recipes



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2048527/Owl-curry-adder-butter-stir-fried-craneflies-Meet-man-survived-diet-roadkill-30-YEARS.html

BTW, I would not recommend roadkill, but these are recipes for game.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> http://www.dailymail...l-30-YEARS.html
> 
> BTW, I would not recommend roadkill, but these are recipes for game.


Dan What you doing not today of all days OWL CURRY my football team mascot is a OWL S W F C the blades will love this


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a recipe for parrot stew. It would probably work for Owl also.

Place one plucked and cleaned parrot in a large stew pot of boiling water
Add one medium sized round river rock (about 1 pound)
Boil for 24 hours adding water as needed
After 24 hours, add carrots, onions, potatos and spices to taste.
Boil for an additional 20 minutes
Remove the parrot (the rock will taste better and be more tender) and serve while hot.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Receipee for chicken curry

simpl step 1 buy one from tesco mictowave it

step 2 plate up sit back and eat the BANGTIDY CURRY! !!!


----------

